# Partscaster Build Thread.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I put a stop to my Danocaster build and decided to order some parts for a capsule custom. Not sure if they throw their logo on it, but I hope so - they sell very quickly, if you decide to move them.

So far I've got:

COST ADDED AT REQUEST IN CAD

Fender 70s Classic Series neck. This will be relic'd by Deenan Custom Shop. An acquaintance went full time, since the last time we spoke and his work is actually really good. I will post a pic of his stuff shortly. *$306 *
Vintage 79'/1980 fender 4-hole neck plate. It has the hole for the micro adjustment thing which I would like to function. *$61 (saved on labour so paid extra)*
Age fender Tuners, pickguard, trem, bridge, back plate and jack *$326 (all fender parts)*
MJT Relic'd strat body. I've been on the fence about colour, but this one was calling me. *$370 *
Pre-wired vintage upgrade kit wiring form RS Guitar works. *$120 *
Virgil Arlo Vintage Pickups *$625 (ouch) - *if I sell the guitar, these are getting pulled out unless someone wants to pay for them.
I don't know if I'm missing anything, but that all I can think of.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, and feel free to have an all-out war over relicking guitars.

My thoughts: Bottom line is that the necks feel way better and the rest of the stuff looks stupid when it's new.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Deenan's work:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Waiting patiently to see pics of the assembled guitar. 

Hoping it all goes well.



adcandour said:


> ...decided to order some parts for a capsule custom.


Just to clarify...Capsule Music is doing the build?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you should consider this neck, real world relic










Aged reliced Strat replacement neck | Guitars | St. Albert | Kijiji


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Every time I read "relicing" in print, my brain says "re-lice-ing", as in, putting the LICE back in something. Gross.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg Ellis said:


> Every time I read "relicing" in print, my brain says "re-lice-ing", as in, putting the LICE back in something. Gross.


that is gross but we all hear what we choose to I guess


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool project. I hope this turns out to be “The Strat” for you.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

Greg Ellis said:


> Every time I read "relicing" in print, my brain says "re-lice-ing", as in, putting the LICE back in something. Gross.


relic'd


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It really should be written “relicking” and “relicked” if you follow the forms of other such word (eg. mimic—>mimicking/mimicked, panic—>panicking, picnic—>picnicking)


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice build so far. I just finished a similar build. Then actually just bought another MJT finished body. 
Initially started a 57 Strat build from a custom shop catalog pic that I couldn’t stop looking at. Picked up a full fender pure vintage hardware kit, Allparts fat maple neck, loaded custom shop 69 pickguard, a fender anodized pickguard. Drilled all screw holes and fit everything together. Went together perfect. The neck fit is so tight, turned out expensive but to me it’s well worth it.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Waiting patiently to see pics of the assembled guitar.
> 
> Hoping it all goes well.
> 
> ...


Yes, they will, but whether they put their sticker on the headstock is another story. I'll have to go visit them soon and talk it over.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jdto said:


> Cool project. I hope this turns out to be “The Strat” for you.


I hope so. It could go either way.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Hooray for parstcasters! I put them together whenever I have enough parts. Cooking one up right now that will be very summery. Here are a few:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hammertone said:


> Hooray for parstcasters! I put them together whenever I have enough parts. Cooking one up right now that will be very summery. Here are a few:


Love those colours. Congrats on some cool gits.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

jdto said:


> It really should be written “relicking” and “relicked” if you follow the forms of other such word (eg. mimic—>mimicking/mimicked, panic—>panicking, picnic—>picnicking)


 lol (licking)



laristotle said:


> relic'd


 I prefer laristotle's spelling convention.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> lol (licking)
> 
> I prefer laristotle's spelling convention.


Apparently, there is some literary precedence for “relicking” in the sense of “relic hunting”. It was not a term commonly used as a verb until the guitar phenomenon. 

Also, there isn’t really a precedent in English for using an apostrophe to create a gerund or a past participle. That said, this isn’t a grammar forum, so I’m sure no one is overly bothered by how it’s written.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

"Relicked" definitely suggests being licked again. Which is maybe a good thing, but not especially guitar-related. Unless maybe you lick your guitars? LOL


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Is that blue one sporting Schecter Monstertones ????



Hammertone said:


> Hooray for parstcasters! I put them together whenever I have enough parts. Cooking one up right now that will be very summery. Here are a few:


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Greg Ellis said:


> "Relicked" definitely suggests being licked again. Which is maybe a good thing, but not especially guitar-related. Unless maybe you lick your guitars? LOL


Lots of English words depend on context for their pronunciation.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I said free free to go to war over the relicing debate, _not _the word itself. 

Guitar dorkdom at its finest.

Relic, relic'd, and relicing. I'm not a fan of relicing, but relicking is too weird for me.

(I realize I'm a guitar dork)


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Will you be micing your relicked guitar? The mice may add to the ambience, as well as making it louder somehow.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Is that blue one sporting Schecter Monstertones ????


The concept is pre-Floyd Supastrat - LPB Warmoth body, partially scalloped, ancient Warmoth neck w/jumbo frets, hottish pickups - very old set of Rio Grande Muy Grandes. I've added black strap buttons and black screws. Waiting to receive a black Hipshot stainless steel bridge to replace the chromed Hipshot stainless steel bridge currently on it, at which point I'll sell the chromed one. Considering painting the headstock black, buying a fright wig and Spandex pants and brushing up on my Night Ranger repertoire.


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Cool do you mind sharing the cost by going through them? I just got all my MJT parts in myself and getting it put together. Just wondering if this would be a good way to go about it vs directly going through MJT/Musikraft. I've had a couple of issues with MJT so looking at other options as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TTHX said:


> Cool do you mind sharing the cost by going through them? I just got all my MJT parts in myself and getting it put together. Just wondering if this would be a good way to go about it vs directly going through MJT/Musikraft. I've had a couple of issues with MJT so looking at other options as well.


what were the issues with MJT? I've used them myself with ok results but since have heard of many folks being upset over a few things, mostly the eBay bidding thing


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

vadsy said:


> what were the issues with MJT? I've used them myself with ok results but since have heard of many folks being upset over a few things, mostly the eBay bidding thing


First issue was really missing the mark in finishing the neck. The work done looked nothing like the reference photo. Got it sorted out to something else I was fine with, but ultimately "settled" for something different. 
Missing string tree in the hardware package included. The bridge provided has different string spacing than what was drilled into the body. Pickup switch selector provided is the wrong one for the type of guitar. Typical tele barrel provided whereas my build was a 72' deluxe. I'm currently in talks with them on resolving the hardware issues and will update this post later.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

TTHX said:


> First issue was really missing the mark in finishing the neck. The work done looked nothing like the reference photo. Got it sorted out to something else I was fine with, but ultimately "settled" for something different.
> Missing string tree in the hardware package included. The bridge provided has different string spacing than what was drilled into the body. Pickup switch selector provided is the wrong one for the type of guitar. Typical tele barrel provided whereas my build was a 72' deluxe. I'm currently in talks with them on resolving the hardware issues and will update this post later.


I bid on the body through eBay in hopes of getting it cheaper. My winning bid was $288 USD. I think that's good compared to the other MJT bodies listed as well as buying direct. It has already shipped, and I got in touch with them during the auction and they responded quickly. Since I'm having it put together by someone with some good luthier skills, all the inconsistencies should get ironed out, so I'm not overly concerned about it.

I'll go back up and post the pricing. I don't want it to seem tacky, so I'll tag you there.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Hooray for more parstcasters!
Here's a cool one I put together for one our esteemed members:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TTHX said:


> First issue was really missing the mark in finishing the neck. The work done looked nothing like the reference photo. Got it sorted out to something else I was fine with, but ultimately "settled" for something different.
> Missing string tree in the hardware package included. The bridge provided has different string spacing than what was drilled into the body. Pickup switch selector provided is the wrong one for the type of guitar. Typical tele barrel provided whereas my build was a 72' deluxe. I'm currently in talks with them on resolving the hardware issues and will update this post later.


thanks for the reply and info


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I ended up paying way more than I wanted due to a bidding war on eBay for a MJT finished vintage blonde Strat body. I have another Strat body from them and had a Jaguar refinished by them. 

All excellent finishes(my opinion of coarse) but the kits, nothing really fits due to the parts. Not all of the parts but even though it says USA spec it’s still sort of off. 

The bodies they sell, used with USA spec fender parts fit perfectly. More expensive in the end but worth it because you know it will fit. Here’s my blonde one I just bought, the Allparts neck and fender hardware, perfect fit. Don’t find the pickup covers, waiting for the aged one.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JonnyD said:


> I ended up paying way more than I wanted due to a bidding war on eBay for a MJT finished vintage blonde Strat body. I have another Strat body from them and had a Jaguar refinished by them.
> 
> All excellent finishes(my opinion of coarse) but the kits, nothing really fits due to the parts. Not all of the parts but even though it says USA spec it’s still sort of off.
> 
> The bodies they sell, used with USA spec fender parts fit perfectly. More expensive in the end but worth it because you know it will fit. Here’s my blonde one I just bought, the Allparts neck and fender hardware, perfect fit. Don’t find the pickup covers, waiting for the aged one.


That's good to know.

Since Capsule uses MJT stuff for pretty much everything they do, they are very adept at making things work. I think their finishes are great as well. 

Your blonde strat there is one of my favourite looks. You gotta relic that pickguard though  

did you do anything to the neck?


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah I am going to do a light relic on the neck and pickguard. I actually switched up the pickguard to gold anodized and switch all the hardware to gold. Here’s what I’m aiming for.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## 9volt (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's a couple of Moses Graphite builds


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Final finished product, still waiting my ancho pablano pickups and wiring but really happy with this one. I have a 62 Strat build started now


----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

That’s a nice looking strat... I’m working on putting together a strat right now. This pic has me thinking....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It is a really nice strat. I especially like how the neck isn't aged to overkill. I'd like to see shots of the neck from different angles if possible @JonnyD


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that a Washburn Nuno on the rack there? How is that compared to say that Axis or a Charvel?


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments. I’ve had many custom shop Strat’s over the last few years but none I’ve kept. So I’ve had a few top ones that I had and wanted to put something together with the specs I wanted. Fat neck, lightweight body, bigger/taller frets, vintage spec pickups. 

The neck is not relic’d on this one. I bought it through stratosphere on eBay. So pleased with the finish I bought another one with a rosewood board to build a 62 Strat. The 2nd neck needed work. Both Allparts necks but definitely a different build quality. The amber tint was great but there was absolutely no clear over it at all. The fret work was poor and the actual edge of the fretboard was sharp. Not a big deal since I could easily fix the frets and fretboard. 

I had a plan to do two killer Strat builds, both of my favourite custom shop Strat’s. A 56 and a 62.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

This was the neck that I have on the blonde one now. I originally had a sort of lake placid blue 56 Strat build but really wanted the blonde/gold look that I had in my head. So I found the blonde one and transferred over the parts and added the gold pickguard.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Here’s the start to the 62 build. Allparts fat neck, fender pure vintage hardware kit and the blue MJT body from the previous build.


----------



## 9volt (Oct 12, 2013)

TheYanChamp said:


> Is that a Washburn Nuno on the rack there? How is that compared to say that Axis or a Charvel?


It's a cool guitar for sure but don't like the bill Lawrence in the bridge ( to scooped) but it plays better than the axis. Never really got on with EBMM necks!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool builds. I am in the middle of a Tele build myself.

Body - loaded AVRI ‘64 triple burst
Neck - USACG SSV 900 - .9” thick, 9.5” radius, roasted maple with gotoh vintage tuners - just finished last coat of Tru-oil and having a bone nut cut for it.
Pickups - having n contoured for a firebird, and the bridge pickup will be changed for a 10k Budz 542 (the Dano pickups he does).


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Finally finished my build, topped off with a wild set of ancho poblano pickups with the prewired harness, pots and caps. These just get hotter as you go from the neck to the bridge, just insane. The bridge pickup having flat poles, I can raise it up(still within spec) to 5/64 just like a tele bridge pickup. Probably the best pickups I had so far.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

this thread makes me want a partscaster again.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> ....decided to order some parts for a capsule custom.
> 
> View attachment 210393
> View attachment 210401


@adcandour How is this build progressing? 
Did I miss you posting the final build in another thread (typical for me...LOL)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> @adcandour How is this build progressing?
> Did I miss you posting the final build in another thread (typical for me...LOL)


I'm still waiting on the wiring from RS Guitar works as well the pick-ups which take 2 months to build (which has already started).

I am going to drop the guitar off at capsule tomorrow to build it. I will drop in an old JV strat loaded pickguard in the meantime.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I'm still waiting on the wiring from RS Guitar works as well the pick-ups which take 2 months to build (which has already started).
> 
> I am going to drop the guitar off at capsule tomorrow to build it. I will drop in an old JV strat loaded pickguard in the meantime.


Thank for the update. 

Looking forward to some pics of the build when it is completed.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

@adcandour Just a tip on the blonde finish you have. Clean the overspray of clear really good from the neck pocket. Mine seemed to have a lot, the neck I have(Allparts) is a really tight fit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JonnyD said:


> @adcandour Just a tip on the blonde finish you have. Clean the overspray of clear really good from the neck pocket. Mine seemed to have a lot, the neck I have(Allparts) is a really tight fit.


Don't you want a really tight fit?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've actually popped my neck in just to see how it fits, and it's snug - in a good way. I don't think there's a need to do anything further.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> The concept is pre-Floyd Supastrat - LPB Warmoth body, partially scalloped, ancient Warmoth neck w/jumbo frets, hottish pickups - very old set of Rio Grande Muy Grandes. I've added black strap buttons and black screws. Waiting to receive a black Hipshot stainless steel bridge to replace the chromed Hipshot stainless steel bridge currently on it, at which point I'll sell the chromed one. Considering painting the headstock black, buying a fright wig and Spandex pants and brushing up on my Night Ranger repertoire.


The blackness continues. So close....All I need is a black string retainer. 
And then, we rawk.


----------

